# Broadcom4312 not working using broadcom-sta

## roquex

I get

```
eth1      Failed to read scan data : Invalid argument 
```

when I try

```
iwlist scan
```

I have emerged broadcom-sta.

I also get error "eth1 doesnt support scanning" when starting script and cannot connect to any network.

I have found simmilar issues but none of them were solved. b43 driver didnt work aswell (it stopped working after few minutes).

If you know how, just say how to solve issue with b43 driver, I dont care which one I use.

I have kernel 2.34 r11

----------

## audiodef

Can you post your lspci and lspci -n?

----------

## roquex

```
00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP65 Memory Controller (rev a3)

00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP65 LPC Bridge (rev a3)

00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP65 SMBus (rev a1)

00:01.3 Co-processor: nVidia Corporation MCP65 SMU (rev a1)

00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP65 USB Controller (rev a3)

00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP65 USB Controller (rev a3)

00:06.0 Ethernet controller: nVidia Corporation MCP65 Ethernet (rev a3)

00:07.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP65 High Definition Audio (rev a1)

00:08.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP65 PCI bridge (rev a1)

00:09.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP65 IDE (rev a1)

00:0a.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP65 SATA Controller (rev a3)

00:0b.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Device 045b (rev a1)

00:0c.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP65 PCI Express bridge (rev a1)

00:0d.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP65 PCI Express bridge (rev a1)

00:0e.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP65 PCI Express bridge (rev a1)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11a/b/g (rev 02)

05:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G86 [GeForce 8400M GS] (rev a1)

07:05.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 05)

07:05.1 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 22)

07:05.2 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C843 MMC Host Controller (rev 12)

07:05.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 12)

07:05.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 12)
```

```
00:00.0 0500: 10de:0444 (rev a3)

00:01.0 0601: 10de:0442 (rev a3)

00:01.1 0c05: 10de:0446 (rev a1)

00:01.3 0b40: 10de:0447 (rev a1)

00:02.0 0c03: 10de:0454 (rev a3)

00:02.1 0c03: 10de:0455 (rev a3)

00:06.0 0200: 10de:0450 (rev a3)

00:07.0 0403: 10de:044a (rev a1)

00:08.0 0604: 10de:0449 (rev a1)

00:09.0 0101: 10de:0448 (rev a1)

00:0a.0 0101: 10de:045d (rev a3)

00:0b.0 0604: 10de:045b (rev a1)

00:0c.0 0604: 10de:045a (rev a1)

00:0d.0 0604: 10de:0458 (rev a1)

00:0e.0 0604: 10de:0459 (rev a1)

00:18.0 0600: 1022:1100

00:18.1 0600: 1022:1101

00:18.2 0600: 1022:1102

00:18.3 0600: 1022:1103

03:00.0 0280: 14e4:4312 (rev 02)

05:00.0 0300: 10de:0427 (rev a1)

07:05.0 0c00: 1180:0832 (rev 05)

07:05.1 0805: 1180:0822 (rev 22)

07:05.2 0880: 1180:0843 (rev 12)

07:05.3 0880: 1180:0592 (rev 12)

07:05.4 0880: 1180:0852 (rev 12)
```

It suddenly started to work (I havent done anything), but I cant connect to any network using iwconfig.

I have emerged wpa_supplicant, but one of the messages I get is

```
Association request to the driver failed
```

All other messages are normal, and it works fine (can connect to networks and surf the net).

----------

## audiodef

Glad it works! If you haven't yet, check out Wicd - it's a nice GUI.

----------

